# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Δεν μπορώ να κάνω format σε ssd που έχει Windows

## Kruder

Εχω ενα ssd με Windows κ θέλω να τον κάνω φορματ σε Mac OS Extended αλλά όσες φόρες κ αν προσπάθησα μέσα απο τα utilities κ σε άλλα φορμάτ, μου βγάζει συνέχεια το μήνυμα erase process has failed.

Βρήκα κ ένα tutorial που δείχνει μέσω terminal πως να λύσεις το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα αλλά κ πάλι μου πετάει το ίδιο μήνυμα.

Υπάρει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος?

Σκέφτηκα να το κάνω πρώτα φορμάτ σε περιβάλλον Windows αλλά δεν έχω PC.

----------


## Archon

Εχεις δοκιμασει να φτιαξεις ενα boot disc σε στικακι και να τον σβησεις απο κει? Δεν ξερω πώς γινεται αλλα φανταζομαι οτι ειναι εφικτο.

----------


## mzaf

> Εχεις δοκιμασει να φτιαξεις ενα boot disc σε στικακι και να τον σβησεις απο κει? Δεν ξερω πώς γινεται αλλα φανταζομαι οτι ειναι εφικτο.


Εύκολα!Κατεβάζεις το gparted, το εγγράφεις σε cd/usb κάνεις boot με αυτό και διαγράφεις τον δίσκο (drive,εν προκειμένω)

----------


## Kruder

Ολα αυτά σε περιβάλλον Windows να φανταστώ..

----------


## Simpleton

Δοκίμασες να φτιάξεις πρώτα καινούριο πίνακα διαμερισμάτων GPT (επιλογή «Erase»);
https://support.apple.com/en-euro/gu...19.0/mac/10.15

----------


## mzaf

> Ολα αυτά σε περιβάλλον Windows να φανταστώ..


Όχι.
https://gparted.org/

----------


## famous-walker

Δες και αυτό το λινκ:
https://appletoolbox.com/cant-erase-...k-utility-fix/

----------

